# betta behavior question



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

is it normal for a betta to "rest" on things in the tank? Mine seems to take these breaks often throughout the day, I will find him relaxing on the leaf of a plant or against the driftwood. He literally leans back into it and just lets himself go. He stays this way for about a minute and then just resumes his activity... I think its cool but I wasnt sure if this was normal?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

very normal. They tend to fall asleep in the strangest places and some are more lazy than others.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Definitely normal, I have one Betta that like to rest in his little cave. My special needs one will sleep on his side for a while too.


----------



## rninne (Mar 23, 2009)

The old betta that we have at work does this all the time, more so than my other bettas, but I see my others do it as well. They usually always perk up when they see me looking at them though.


----------

